# Lutron D3600 dimmer,help to troubleshoot.



## CVElectric (Apr 12, 2011)

Could use help troubleshooting Lutron D3600 dimmer system,located in a church.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

CVElectric said:


> Could use help troubleshooting Lutron D3600 dimmer system,located in a church.


First off, welcome to the forum. 

Second, you need to go into a LOT more detail to get help..what is the issue/issues you're having?

Third, try Lutron's tech support, it is excellent. http://www.lutron.com/Pages/Default.aspx Mouse the Service and Support tab.


----------



## CVElectric (Apr 12, 2011)

mxslick said:


> First off, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Second, you need to go into a LOT more detail to get help..what is the issue/issues you're having?
> 
> Third, try Lutron's tech support, it is excellent. http://www.lutron.com/Pages/Default.aspx Mouse the Service and Support tab.


I tried Lutron, they wanted to sell me new products,but i'lll try again.The church has 3 units, 2 masters and 1 slave.1 master the heat sink is burnt the other 2 only look a little heated up.The 2 systems have a remote dimmer in sound booth and a switch to pull in the relay near the dimmers in the vestibul.Switches control the relays but no dimming on system?They have only been using the switches to control light in the past.Advice would be helpful.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, you're still not giving enough info but from what you posted, Lutron has it right, as you will need to replace at least the one master since it is burned out. The others may also be blown out since you mention that the lighting has been controlled only with the relay for a while. 

You need to bypass the dimmers and measure the load on each channel to make sure it is not exceeding the dimmer's capacity for that channel. (For professional dimmers, channel = load circuit.) 

You MUST make sure there are NO shorts on ANY of the loads...a short WILL burn up the dimmers. If they check clear now, and the loads are within the dimmers' capability, then it is very likely that someone did a lamp change hot and shorted the socket. 

Get some pics of the dimmers and the damage you told us about, and measure the current on all of the loads with all lamps operating.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

When a filament burns out, it will arc over and pull a current well in excess of normal operation. The potential for damage depends on circuit impedance including source fault current.

In fact, I read a warning somewhere that 277v incandescent lamp can rupture on failure on low impedance source. The arc over will vaporize the support stems and vapor pressure ruptures the bulb. 

It takes much less to fry the triac in a dimmer. I had a motion detector fail shorted when the 100W bulb flashed as it turned on.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

What type of lights are on the system? Are they low voltage? if so, You may need to check if they have a magnetic or electronic transformer/ballast to acomplish the drop in voltage. If you have a module designed for something other than what the load connected, this can give you problems. I am going for the overloaded scenario.


----------



## CVElectric (Apr 12, 2011)

The church decided to go for a new dimmer.Going with Lutron 2-PHPMWBXDV module,1 MRF dimmer switch and 2-Pico controllers to control 2 1500W incandescent loads over two rows of pews.Thanks for all your help.That was with Lutron Tech.Support help.


----------

